# Yarborough Knife Assessment



## Etype (Dec 31, 2011)

It's become obvious in previous knife threads that I don't know much about knives- what I do know is that I own a bunch of cheap ones and one that might be pretty good.  Yes, you guessed it, that good one, I think, is my Yarborough knife.

So how good is it actually?  It's been sitting in a box since I got it.  I'd like to use it for camping/field and not have it go to waste.  I plan on using it and resharpening it until it seems a bit tired, then retiring it. 

Any thoughts?  Anyone put theirs through the paces?


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 31, 2011)

I use mine.  It has een everywere with me.  Love it.  Spreads peanut butter REALLY well!


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you don't want it, I'll shoot you my address.  :)


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2011)

The Troll can give you a good run down on that particular knife, he has the inside scoop on it.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 31, 2011)

**For the record, before I get stomped on, I understand the significance of the Yarborough Knife and would not even think of attempting to attain one**


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't use mine and I doubt at this late date I will. I must say though I like my 1st SFG(A) serially numbered knife better, as it just feels better in my hand. They are both made by the same people.


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> **For the record, before I get stomped on, I understand the significance of the Yarborough Knife and would not even think of attempting to attain one**


 
The Green Beret from Chris Reeves is the civi version of the Yarborough. Also you could look at a cheaper but still great (I own one) Gerber LHR.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok... a quick rundown on the GB/Y...

there was a selection process by USAJFKSWCS to choose a knife to be issued to and used by graduates of said institution... of the 200+ submissions it was cut down to 4 or 5 (IIRC) true competitors... some of the requirements were - no longer than 8", the sheath had to be jumpable, it had to be durable, and it had to be completely American made. After a brutal vetting process the Chris Reeve/Bill Harsey design won. I have both versions (GB and Y) both have been signed by Bill Harsey, both have been used - But- the Y is now on a plaque in my office and will be used for certain things (Native American spiritual ceremonies where another SF medic uses my knife for offerings or if the zombies attack). The GB/Y was designed for hard use, and some of you may remember when there was an internet video that claimed it was not all that was claimed ... well, that video was not 100% true - one of the knifemakers not chosen by USAJFKSWCS tampered wit hthe knife in the videos to make it fail, and, well, he still had a hard time getting that failure (overheat/supercool of the blade to cause brittleness, then still having to use a 16 lb sledge to break the blade....). I own one of that knifemake's blades - it is a fine knife, sturdy, no nonsense, comfortable, and Bill harsey asked me to break it by fair means and hard use - I don't think it will happen; Bill has also aksed me to break any of his knives that i own - again, I don't think it's going to happen.

EType- use the knife, you probably have one of the S30V blades, the latest is now in S35VN (Chris Reeve helped develop the steel and it has some better features that I won't bore or confuse you with - check on ps.com for the knife materials science thread to get an understanding, then we can discuss it that thread is about 30 pages long). Get a good Norton Medium/Fine stone (grey/red) to sharpen it, or get a wicked edge system... I'm a freehand sharpener, I use the norton with good oil (lansky, norton, wd40 or food grade mineral oil), a Japanese Water stone (1200 grit), then a bench strop and green polishing compound to finish edges.

You can baton the blade on the GB/Y, or do fine work... the only knife I have that's better is my Spartan-Harsey Mod 1 #061/250...

did you know that your Yarborough comes with a lifetime warranty against damage or breakage if used properly? There have even been a few replaced from use in combat, because that's considered proper use... You are not going to hurt it... It's a tool for hard use, not a safe queen.

DOL Bro.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 31, 2011)

You can get a Pakistan for $10 or less at any flea market, or even the Marine Corp shop perhaps.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

Headshot said:


> You can get a Pakistan for $10 or less at any flea market, or even the Marine Corp shop perhaps.


 
May the ISI crawl up your ass and camp for eternity you heathen bastige.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 31, 2011)

x SF med said:


> May the ISI crawl up your ass and camp for eternity you heathen bastige.


Shut it Bud-K!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Shut it Bud-K!


 
Flame war on... Bud-K is fightin words you redneck homo.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 31, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Flame war on... Bud-K is fightin words you redneck homo.


I give up, nobody is a bigger flamer than you.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I give up, nobody is a bigger flamer than you.


 
Happy New year to you too, ya bastige.  I hope your children beat you silly at midnight.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 31, 2011)

Ditto's you sausage jockey.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^@Headshot - you do realize you ruined a perfectly good thread, right?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 1, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> **For the record, before I get stomped on, I understand the significance of the Yarborough Knife and would not even think of attempting to attain one**


 
What's wrong with attempting to attain one?

After all, the only way to get one is to go get your long tab...


----------



## medicchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Next time we make it up there I want to see the knife room.  Too busy last time keeping little hand out of there.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> What's wrong with attempting to attain one?
> 
> After all, the only way to get one is to go get your long tab...


Well put.  I will reword my previous comment then to, "never attempt to acquire without properly earning."  I have put some serious consideration into trying out for the Green Berets, however haven't gotten past my lack of swimming ability haha.  I can swim, but just don't have the stamina and required.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 1, 2012)

Only way you swim better is by swimming. Your post has to have a post pool and open lap pool time. Get in there and have the lifeguards critique your skill.  Once you get decent at just regular swimming, and have been around a little bit, you can start working on swimming while in uniform, etc.

It's really not that hard.


----------



## Etype (Jan 1, 2012)

I took my yarborough out back today and built a debris hut as a practical exercise- wow!!!  All I've used in the field is cheap folders and a Cutco fixed blade my dad passed down to me.  Having a large heavy fixed blade is such an incredible difference.  I guess since the majority of my overnights are spent in rock desert or sucking it up in a poncho or sleeping bag, I never had the necessity to use it.  Now that I plan on doing some more extended hunts and time in the woods (with minimal gear), I'll be suing it much more.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 1, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Well put.  I will reword my previous comment then to, "never attempt to acquire without properly earning."  I have put some serious consideration into trying out for the Green Berets, however haven't gotten past my lack of swimming ability haha.  I can swim, but just don't have the stamina and required.



To swim 50M?


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 1, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> To swim 50M?


I can swim 50m perfectly fine.  I don't want to hi-jack the thread though so I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 2, 2012)

Etype said:


> I took my yarborough out back today and built a debris hut as a practical exercise- wow!!! All I've used in the field is cheap folders and a Cutco fixed blade my dad passed down to me. Having a large heavy fixed blade is such an incredible difference. I guess since the majority of my overnights are spent in rock desert or sucking it up in a poncho or sleeping bag, I never had the necessity to use it. Now that I plan on doing some more extended hunts and time in the woods (with minimal gear), *I'll be suing it much more.*


Are you going to sue it for libel? Because I've heard those blades say some nasty shit about you. If you're going to be a minimalist that's fine, but please don't turn into a completely fucked up, flaming douchetard like Cody Lundin.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 2, 2012)

Etype said:


> I took my yarborough out back today and built a debris hut as a practical exercise- wow!!! All I've used in the field is cheap folders and a Cutco fixed blade my dad passed down to me. Having a large heavy fixed blade is such an incredible difference. I guess since the majority of my overnights are spent in rock desert or sucking it up in a poncho or sleeping bag, I never had the necessity to use it. Now that I plan on doing some more extended hunts and time in the woods (with minimal gear), I'll be suing it much more.


 
Just a quick overall message about sharpening... 
 sharpening removes metal from the blade, this is the purpose, BUT, the goal is to remove the least amount of metal while re-cutting the edge to it's proper angle.  Unless the edge is really screwed up, do not use carbide cutters or grinding wheels - carbide cutters strip a lot of steel and can gouge the blade; grinding wheels/belts are best left to the professionals - they will take off a lot more steel than you want, and they will heat up the blade so that it is no longer tempered, or the temper is uneven - ruining it.

Get good sharpening gear and practice on your 'cheap' knives...  Sharpening can be fun, I spent a few hours the other day working on all the kitchen knives ( the 2 sets plus all the single knives...)   My knife collection takes a bit longer...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 2, 2012)

I used mine to carve our thanksgiving turkey... It is too big to be a kit knife for me.


----------



## Etype (Jan 2, 2012)

Headshot said:


> please don't turn into a completely fucked up, flaming douchetard like Cody Lundin.


 
No, I like to bring food, modern clothing, and matches.  Minimalist to me more or less means no sleeping bag- which is a big reduction in gear since I don't own a sexy million dollar sleeping bag.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 2, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> I used mine to carve our thanksgiving turkey... It is too big to be a kit knife for me.


 
Mine generally carves the roasted pig at the SFA picnic every summer....   it's kinda like baptizing it in case I get attacked my Islamic Radicals ....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 2, 2012)

Reading this thread has me warming up my fairburn-sykes, sheffield blade to get it nice and clean with some of that minty green stuff  ;)


----------



## Sendero (Jan 3, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Just a quick overall message about sharpening...
> sharpening removes metal from the blade, this is the purpose, BUT, the goal is to remove the least amount of metal while re-cutting the edge to it's proper angle. Unless the edge is really screwed up, do not use carbide cutters or grinding wheels - carbide cutters strip a lot of steel and can gouge the blade; grinding wheels/belts are best left to the professionals - they will take off a lot more steel than you want, and they will heat up the blade so that it is no longer tempered, or the temper is uneven - ruining it.
> 
> Get good sharpening gear and practice on your 'cheap' knives... Sharpening can be fun, I spent a few hours the other day working on all the kitchen knives ( the 2 sets plus all the single knives...) My knife collection takes a bit longer...


 
Good advice X SF, thanks.  I grew up hunting so I've skinned quite a few different species of animals from deer, pigs, turkeys, squirrels, rabbits and various bird species.  With that said, I suck at sharpening knives.  I've learned a fair amount of outdoor skills, but that was one I just never got a good lesson on.  Would you or any other qualified person for that matter.  Care to share some knowledge on proper knife sharpening?  It would be a lesson I would love to read.  I know I can Google and Youtube sources, but this would seem a more trust worthy source.

I'm not trying to thread hijack and it did seem in the realm of this conversation.


----------



## Etype (Jan 4, 2012)

Have any of you folks used magnesium blocks with the flint on the back?  I've use flint with its own striker, but I guess I'm feeling apprehensive about grinding off metal shavings with my knife, then striking my knife against another metal.  How hard is it on the blade?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 5, 2012)

I use a length of cut down hacksaw blade sharpened on one side for that mate, it lives in my survival kit with my magnesium block and striker.  My knife is my lifeline, I dont want to risk damaging it unnecassarily just like I wont make it into a spear as you see in the bullshit survival guides, a sharpened stick hardened in a fire makes a fine spear.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 5, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> ...It is too big to be a kit knife for me.


 
I feel the same way.  Mine is encased along with a Fairburn-Sykes dagger above/below my SFQC graduation certificate.

I had planned on getting a 5" version for field stuff but have a CRKT that is still doing a fine job.

Crip


----------



## Etype (Jan 5, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> I use a length of cut down hacksaw blade sharpened on one side for that mate


That's a good idea.  I was walking around my garage yesterday wondering what I could use.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 5, 2012)

Sendero said:


> Good advice X SF, thanks. I grew up hunting so I've skinned quite a few different species of animals from deer, pigs, turkeys, squirrels, rabbits and various bird species. With that said, I suck at sharpening knives. I've learned a fair amount of outdoor skills, but that was one I just never got a good lesson on. Would you or any other qualified person for that matter. Care to share some knowledge on proper knife sharpening? It would be a lesson I would love to read. I know I can Google and Youtube sources, but this would seem a more trust worthy source.
> 
> I'm not trying to thread hijack and it did seem in the realm of this conversation.


 
I searched this forum for the key words "knife sharpening" and lookie, lookie what I found... a thread titled Knife Sharpening Suggestions!  X SF Med has named dropped a few gurus in that thread  - you might want to Google their names and I'll bet you find some youtubes out there that are reliable, detailed and very thorough.

Hijack over.  Don't forget to push out a few, Sendero, for forgetting to use the search function.  ;)

LL


----------



## Sendero (Jan 5, 2012)

LibraryLady said:


> I searched this forum for the key words "knife sharpening" and lookie, lookie what I found... a thread titled Knife Sharpening Suggestions! X SF Med has named dropped a few gurus in that thread - you might want to Google their names and I'll bet you find some youtubes out there that are reliable, detailed and very thorough.
> 
> Hijack over. Don't forget to push out a few, Sendero, for forgetting to use the search function. ;)
> 
> LL


 
Yes Ma'am. Getting in the push up position.

I looked for the "embarrassed" icon, but twas not to be found. So this, :-" will have to do. I got Google and Youtube sources but missed "The Obvious Source" on that one. I use search a lot, but flat out missed that one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 5, 2012)

Hmmm...  I still do not understand the ramifications of the hate button, but you are only the second recipient of this dihonor from the Troll...  have a hateful day, and don't return the favor


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2012)

DMcD...  thanks for the HATE!


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 9, 2012)

If anyone knows sharpening, it is Mr.  Troll, he has boney fingers from all the mistakes he made in learning how to undull a blade.      Preferring not to bone my fingers I have a Tormak.   Yes they are expensive, but much cheaper than bandages and hospital bills.   

There is also a civilian model of this knife.  I picked up a used one.   Difference is no serial number mostly.     I found out I know very little to nothing about knifes after meeting Mr. Troll and those names that he dropped in the other thread.   I would go on what they have to say without any reservation.


----------

